# Looking for a right/passenger side windshield/sun visor for a 2000 Nisan Sentra 1.8L



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

Looking for a right/passenger side windshield/sun visor for a 2000 Nisan Sentra 1.8L Tan or Cream colored.

Does anybody have one to sell or is there a good aftermarket source? Or how much does a new one cost from the dealer? Where is the best place to buy one?

It slid off yesterday while I was driving down the road.


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't have, have you checked on ebay or amazon yet? Hope you can find it soon.


----------



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

A guy from Champaign found me a couple.

I also found a fix. You can peel the cloth back and fix the little spring piece that breaks. The use some glue and re-install the cloth


----------



## Skanlig (Dec 9, 2016)

I saw it on ebay!


----------

